# Substitute for noodles in chicken noodle soup - today :)



## yummus (May 4, 2010)

I think this may be a blessing in disguise...

We are snowed in







and it just so happens I forgot to buy noodles for the chicken soup I am making today. The stock is just about ready to go on...

I have a lot of grains, so please, let me know what you would use to substitute and how (if relevant).

Thanks mamas!


----------



## gmvh (Nov 26, 2003)

We've used quinoa with success. We were having a party and served soups and have several little friends with wheat allergies so in went the quinoa.


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

I would use rice or quinoa in chicken soup.


----------



## SpuglyRoo (Aug 1, 2008)

I suppose that depends on what grains you have but rice or barley both come to mind readily. Or what about making some quick dumplings?


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

I second the dumplings!


----------



## yummus (May 4, 2010)

Oh, dumplings would've been fun! We did brown rice and it was great. Thanks all!


----------



## briannas auntie (Feb 21, 2011)

My caregiver has used quinnoa in chicken soup before and it turned out really good. Brown rice also works in chicken soup.

We have been making lots of chicken soup lately, due to each of us having a bad cold and sore throat.

Jessie


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Barley's good, too.


----------

